# Pequeños problemas en gentoo[solucionado]

## DarkCr0ss

Mas que problemas en gentoo, son problemas míos por falta de conocimiento.

¿Cómo hago para que se monten automáticamente los dvd,cd?, no tengo problemas con usb, ni disco duro.

Al iniciar gnome/kde con audífonos conectados, al desconectarlos no tengo audio, si los conecto y los vuelvo a desconectar si hay sonido.

emerge --info: http://bpaste.net/show/248008/Last edited by DarkCr0ss on Thu May 01, 2014 8:18 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## quilosaq

 *DarkCr0ss wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> ¿Cómo hago para que se monten automáticamente los dvd,cd?
> 
> ...

 Creo que esto es muy dependiente del tipo de escritorio que tengas. ¿Te pasa con gnome, kde, otro escritorio, consola virtual...?

 *DarkCr0ss wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> Al iniciar gnome/kde con audífonos conectados, al desconectarlos no tengo audio, si los conecto y los vuelvo a desconectar si hay sonido.
> 
> ...

 En cada una de esas conexiones/desconexiones mira el final de la salida de dmesg a ver si te da alguna pista.

----------

## natrix

A primera vista podria ser dos cosas.

* Que durante la intalación no ejecutaste una línea como esta.

```
useradd -m -G users,wheel,audio,cdrom,usb,video  -s /bin/bash <usuario>
```

* Si usas openRC falta el USE consolkit o falte actualizar alguna librería con ese flag. O que falte alguna configuración en el systemd.

Si todo esto está bien presenta la info que pide quilosaq y cuentanos que escritorio usas.

----------

## DarkCr0ss

Estoy usando gnome 3.10 actualmente, me ayudaria mucho si me pudieras decir como automontar los dvd/cd en este entorno de escritorio, el problema de los audífonos no es tan importante, ya que siempre los tengo conectados.

----------

## esteban_conde

 *DarkCr0ss wrote:*   

> me ayudaria mucho si me pudieras decir como automontar los dvd/cd en este entorno de escritori

 

Creo que ya te ha contestado natrix en esta linea:

 *natrix wrote:*   

> useradd -m -G users,wheel,audio,cdrom,usb,video  -s /bin/bash <usuario>

 

Tienes que editar /etc/group y añadir a tu usuario$ a los grupos que quieras automontar con una sintaxis tal que así:

 *Quote:*   

> cdrom:x:19:esteban

 

De todas maneras cuando pinches algo para que veamos como va tu systema ejecuta:

 *Quote:*   

> dmesg |tail  y pega la salida en tu próximo post 

 

----------

## DarkCr0ss

 *Quote:*   

> Tienes que editar /etc/group y añadir a tu usuario$ a los grupos que quieras automontar con una sintaxis tal que así:
> 
>  *Quote:*   cdrom:x:19:esteban 

 

Bien ya tenia agregado mi usuario a los siguientes grupos:

```
# cat /etc/group | grep cd

cdrom:x:19:dark

cdrw:x:80:dark
```

 *Quote:*   

> De todas maneras cuando pinches algo para que veamos como va tu systema ejecuta:
> 
>  *Quote:*   dmesg |tail  y pega la salida en tu próximo post  

 

aquí lo dejo, pero no salia nada relacionado con cd, si no con btrfs

http://bpaste.net/show/251623/

----------

## esteban_conde

Bueno pues de momento no puedo contestarte, he comprobado que no tengo autofs instalado este es el programa que tradicionalmente montaba las unidades extraibles en conjunción con el kernel seleccionando automount, pues ¡bien! sin dicho programa se me montan las unidades extraibles en /var/ run/media/esteban/ siendo así mismo /var/run un enlace a /run.

Aqui pego la salida del comando journal |tail justo despues de pinchar un CD y aceptar abrirlo.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> localhost udisks2 # journalctl |tail
> 
> may 01 19:02:00 localhost su[4821]: + /dev/pts/2 esteban:root
> ...

 

Ejecuta ese mismo comando para comparar, a ver si averiguamos que cambios han ocurrido.

Asi a bote pronto me parece que tiene mucho que ver con udisk2.

----------

## DarkCr0ss

 *esteban_conde wrote:*   

> Bueno pues de momento no puedo contestarte, he comprobado que no tengo autofs instalado este es el programa que tradicionalmente montaba las unidades extraibles en conjunción con el kernel seleccionando automount, pues ¡bien! sin dicho programa se me montan las unidades extraibles en /var/ run/media/esteban/ siendo así mismo /var/run un enlace a /run.
> 
> Aqui pego la salida del comando journal |tail justo despues de pinchar un CD y aceptar abrirlo.
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> ...

 

al ejecutar 

```
# journalctl | tail
```

devuelve

 *Quote:*   

> may 01 12:38:57 gentoo kernel: btrfs csum failed ino 135297 extent 18506215424 csum 892400368 wanted 0 mirror 0
> 
> may 01 12:38:57 gentoo kernel: btrfs no csum found for inode 135297 start 98304
> 
> may 01 12:38:57 gentoo kernel: btrfs no csum found for inode 135297 start 98304
> ...

 

----------

## esteban_conde

Parece que un pequeño problema se nos complica, ejecuta: ls -l /dev/cdrom y pega la salida.

Por otro lado deberiamos saber si tienes instalado udisks, para saberlo: emerge -s udisks y comprueba si tienes algo como esto:

 *Quote:*   

> esteban@localhost ~ $ emerge -s udisks
> 
> Searching...    
> 
> [ Results for search key : udisks ]
> ...

 

No puedo ayudarte con btrfs no lo uso ¿usas raid?

----------

## DarkCr0ss

 *esteban_conde wrote:*   

> Parece que un pequeño problema se nos complica, ejecuta: ls -l /dev/cdrom y pega la salida.
> 
> Por otro lado deberiamos saber si tienes instalado udisks, para saberlo: emerge -s udisks y comprueba si tienes algo como esto:
> 
>  *Quote:*   esteban@localhost ~ $ emerge -s udisks
> ...

 

no uso raid

```
➜  ~ ls -l /dev/cdrom 

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 3 may  1 14:14 /dev/cdrom -> sr0
```

----------

## esteban_conde

Ya llegados a este punto y en vista de que usas KDE el cual no usa systemd por obligación mira a ver si inicias systemd o init el comando es:

cat /proc/1/comm si te saca systemd es que has iniciado systemd si saca init has iniciado initrc y en ese caso comprueba que tienes instalado autofs y si no lo tienes instalalo.

Tambien es necesario que compruebes si tienes autofs seleccionado en el kernel:

 *Quote:*   

> localhost esteban # cat /usr/src/linux/.config |grep -i autofs
> 
> CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS=m

 

Despues comprueba que puedes montar el cdrom en /mnt por ejemplo para descartar fallos en el dispositivo, como root:

mount /dev/sr0 /mnt

A ver si hay suerte.

----------

## DarkCr0ss

esteban_conde efectivamente me faltaba instalar autofs, con esto ya puedo montar los cd sin problemas,

Muchas Gracias por todo.

----------

